# Favorite Fictional Weapon



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 3, 2008)

Just post your favorite fictional weapon, be it from a book, movie, video game, or something else!

Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch. >:]



Wow, this is like the first thread I've made in, like, _forever._


----------



## Scout (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice topic you made. -_^

I see weapons as an extension of hand.
I see fictional weapons as a creative extension of hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


EDIT: 

Forgot to mention a personal bomb favorite, 

*Light bombs* - _Bomberman 64: The Second Attack_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul-HPR3NdP4

I love it because it has that hero feeling to it. 

*Molten Rebar Crossbow* - _HL2_


> Acquired: Chapter 7, Highway 17
> Damage: 100
> Chamber/Max Ammo: 1/10
> Sec. Fire: Zoom
> ...


A hot, red rebar shooting weapon... I once was obsessed with it. I love crossbows and 'risky' rifles (like scout in Counter-Strike #.#).


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 3, 2008)

The Master Sword.

:D


----------



## Elfin (Oct 3, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> The Master Sword.
> 
> :D


well, duh. That, or the rat flail. ^^


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 3, 2008)

Drifloon.

SILVER WIND! OMINOUS WIND! GUST! SHADOW BALL!


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 3, 2008)

Blastoise428 said:


> Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch. >:]





Murkrow said:


> The Master Sword.
> 
> :D


These, plus probably many, many, many, many, many more.

Eg, the Keyblade.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 3, 2008)

Definitely the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch.
"Thou shalt count to 3, not to 5, or 4, but to 3..."
"Get on with it!"
"1...2...5!"
"3 Sir!"
"3!"
BOOM!


----------



## Flareth (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy Hand Grenade. :D

...I should really watch more Monty Python, instead of just the Holy Grail. -_-


----------



## Valor (Oct 3, 2008)

The Gaia Cleaver from the Tales series. Known as the strongest axe.

Also, the Shotgun in the Halo games. I get most of my kills with it.

Let's not forget the Axe-Gun from Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 3, 2008)

Flareth said:


> Holy Hand Grenade. :D
> 
> ...I should really watch more Monty Python, instead of just the Holy Grail. -_-


I don't think there are any more fictional weapons in Monty Python...

@Mercury: "Then, thine enemy, being naughty in mine sight, shalt snuff it."


----------



## Flareth (Oct 3, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I don't think there are any more fictional weapons in Monty Python...
> 
> @Mercury: "Then, thine enemy, being naughty in mine sight, shalt snuff it."


But still.

I also like theGale Boomerang and Slingshot from LoZ


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 3, 2008)

Flareth said:


> But still.


Yeah, fictional weapon-filled or not it _is_ brilliant....


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 3, 2008)

The Tentacle from Disgaea. Because it's item description is "Useful for groping all sorts of places! <3" X3

The Keyblade also ranks high, as do Pokemon if they count. And Lulu's moggle plushies~


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 3, 2008)

If systems of magic and spells count, then I'd choose the following in this order: Charter Magic from the Abhorsen Trilogy by Garth Nix, runes and spells from the game LostMagic, or the ancient language from the Inheritance Trilogy by Christopher Paolini.

I can't think of a specific weapon right now.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 3, 2008)

Lightsabers. They're cool and graceful and holy crap I love the lightsaber hum. :3


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

Rat flail


----------



## Scout (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's another one I like!! *Light bombs* from _Bomberman 64: The Second Attack_ ^_^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul-HPR3NdP4


----------



## Leviathan (Oct 3, 2008)

Katamaris
Guitars
Wiimotes
Lots of stuff from .hack; AFK's Empty Skies, Dual Guns, the Lost Weapons, the Twilight Bracelet...it just goes on and on.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Oct 3, 2008)

Uh. I'm pretty sure in some game there's a gun that shoots swords.

Oh! Or even better! A *sword that shoots guns!* yes


----------



## Cryssie (Oct 3, 2008)

Suddenly I _somehow_ find myself unable to remember very many fictional weapons at all.

For some reason, the Frostmourne comes to mind (that page breaks my heart every time I look at it - I _waaaannnnttt_ ;;). I don't even know all that much about it, but it came to mind and it is pretty kickass as fantasy swords go. *Dribble.*


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 3, 2008)

> the ancient language from the Inheritance Trilogy by Christopher Paolini.


I'm sorry, I know I get annoying, but I really can't let this slide. Paolini copies his magic system _directly_, and I do mean directly, from the Earthsea series by Ursula K. Le Guin, and I'm sure others have used variations on the theme.

Otherwise I agree with Butterfree. So pretty. <3


----------



## Abwayax (Oct 4, 2008)

The Opposing Idea Ray. So simple, yet powerful.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Oct 4, 2008)

Sword of 1,000 truths from the WoW (World of Warcraft) south park episode.  Though the weapon doesnt actually exist in the game unles you got it from the event.  But even that wasnt as powerful.  :freaked:


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 4, 2008)

Daedric Dai-Katanas and Daedric Claymores from Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind. I'm a sucker for heavy swords.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 4, 2008)

The guitars from FLCL. Because guitars are the best weapons _ever_. I mean, you can hit people/monsters with them, fly on them, and even shoot bullets from them! [/fail]


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 4, 2008)

In this order:

-Any Soul Cutter from Bleach, doesn't matter which
-Anything out of Zelda
-The Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch


----------



## Adnan (Oct 4, 2008)

I like Clouds Weapon (forgot its name D:) and the Gunblade from the Final Fantasy series.


----------



## surskitty (Oct 4, 2008)

Adnan said:


> I like Clouds Weapon (forgot its name D:) and the Gunblade from the Final Fantasy series.


Buster Sword.


Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch is cool, yes.

I like the box weapons in KHR.  POKEMON.  MAGICAL LASER-POWERED POKEMON OF THE RAINBOW.  Also anything along the lines of laser swords is a++.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 4, 2008)

Favourite fictional weapon?

:3

- Zantetsuken (Odin's sword in various FFs)
- Guren Mk-II (Karen Kozuki's Knightmare Frame in Code Geass)
- Alondite (Black Knight's sword in FE9/10)
- Double Bow (also from FE9/10)
- Rip van Winkle's gun that fires magic bullets that never miss (Hellsing OVAs)
- Battle Droids


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 4, 2008)

Custom Robo Arena- Afterburner Gun
The Kah-Gash (Google it)


----------



## FerrousLucario (Oct 4, 2008)

_CHORDS OF STEEL_

But that probably doesn't count, so I'd have to go with the, um... Samurai slap spear. (No, really, I dunno. That Holy Hand Grenade because everyone else says that? Sure.)


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 4, 2008)

The Keyblade....


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 4, 2008)

Helghan Assault Rifle
Soul Edge(Zweihandler)
Frostmourne
Imperial Heavy Bolter


----------



## Exdeath (Oct 4, 2008)

"You got the Hook Shot! Its chain stretches long when you use it!"

Hookshot is the most awesome weapon conceived. It's especially cool in Awakening, where it one-hits just about every monster bar Kirbies and bosses.


----------



## CNiall (Oct 4, 2008)

The Sangraal from Stargate SG-1's pretty cool (although it is never actually seen being activated in the series) if you ask me, as are the main weapons mounted on the Ori motherships from the same series.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 4, 2008)

You've all got it wrong. Most awesome weapon ever is the magical guqin from Kung Fu Hustle.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 4, 2008)

Screw all previous weapons mentioned; the Banana Bomb owns all.

Then, the World's Funniest Joke, even if it can only kill German-speaking people.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 4, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Then, the World's Funniest Joke, even if it can only kill German-speaking people.


Nah, it can kill anyone.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 4, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Nah, it can kill anyone.


Yes, but you only ever hear the German version.


----------



## Silversnow (Oct 4, 2008)

Rat flail.

Anything even vaguely related to a sword is good.

Lightsabers = <3


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 4, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Yes, but you only ever hear the German version.


It can kill anyone if they can speak German then, not only German people speak German.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 4, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> It can kill anyone if they can speak German then, not only German people speak German.


He did say "German-speaking people", not "Germans".


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh yeah.

Well, the people who read it in battle were technically German speaking, as they were speaking German. They didn't die because they didn't understand it.

Wow I look into the meaning of things too much.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 4, 2008)

FerrousLucario said:


> _CHORDS OF STEEL_
> 
> But that probably doesn't count, so I'd have to go with the, um... Samurai slap spear. (No, really, I dunno. That Holy Hand Grenade because everyone else says that? Sure.)


The Samurai Speeeeaaaar~

Well, it's awesome too. I mean, it was used as a *murder weapon*.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 4, 2008)

Flareth said:


> The Samurai Speeeeaaaar~
> 
> Well, it's awesome too. I mean, it was used as a *murder weapon*.


No it _wasn't_.

Unless you haven't finished that case.


----------



## Kunai (Oct 4, 2008)

_The Dark Alley of Wonder_.

Something of my own creation. You put somebody inside it, and they come out with neither clothes nor wallet. You, on the other hand, gain both clothes and wallet. What a coincidence.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> No it _wasn't_.
> 
> Unless you haven't finished that case.


Oh yeah, I did finish it...but that was ages ago.

But it was supposedly...


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Oct 5, 2008)

Chainsaw nunchuks.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Oct 5, 2008)

Krato's lance/spear in God of War II.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 5, 2008)

*BOMBCHUS.*


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 5, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> *BOMBCHUS.*


Why didn't I think of that?!?


----------



## Rwr4539 (Oct 5, 2008)

Death Star.
There's something about a space station with the power to blow up planets that intrigues me, despite its flaws.


----------



## Vyraura (Oct 5, 2008)

Jingizu, or 'Sorrow', from Memory, Thorn, and Sorrow.


----------



## xaiver (Oct 5, 2008)

machine gun cause i can kill anyone faster than with a dagger or anyother fictionl weapons


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 5, 2008)

xaiver said:


> machine gun cause i can kill anyone faster than with a dagger or anyother fictionl weapons


Err machine guns aren't fictional. Neither are daggers.

I don't have a favorite, but contenders include:

Lightsabers
Holy hand grenade
Phasers

Now some from Warhammer:
Runefang (Hit any normal man/elf/dwarf/lizard/rat/beast-thing and they die. period.)
Maiming shield (Shield with spikes to attack with - does exactly what it says on the tin)
Ratling Gun (Evil rat-men version of a machine gun with a good chance of destroying yourself when you use it)
Hochland Long Rifle (Long-range gun with sights so the user becomes a sniper)

There will be more I'm just too tired to think of them


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh God, how the heck did I forget the Concrete Donkey?!


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh yes I forgot:

Old Lady
Armageddon
Prod

from Worms.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 7, 2008)

Old Lady, no.

Fatkins Strike, YES.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 7, 2008)

Carpet strike as well.

Mainly because I find it funny because it says 'Mike's Carpets' on the side of the plane.

In Yorkshire there's this shop called 'Mike's Famous Carpets' that we find amusing because we've never heard of him.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Oct 7, 2008)

GameFreakerZero said:


> Chainsaw nunchuks.


Sharp frozen shamrock shurikens.

sword-chuks are cool too

also I'll be damned if this isn't awesome


----------



## Minnow (Oct 8, 2008)

"Sword-chucks, yo!"

The Arc Edge, from a game that no one's ever heard of, yet is still awesome.

The game is Threads of Fate/Dewprism if you want to know.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 10, 2008)

FerrousLucario said:


> _CHORDS OF STEEL_


YES. THE MOST HORRIBLY AWESOME WEAPON OF MASS DESTRUCTION EVER.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 10, 2008)

The Shadow Sword

>.> What? Sure, I made it up, but it is still fictional, so it still counts

:3 Living Swords with a poison that can make you die from insanity = win


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Oct 11, 2008)

The master sword, a lightsaber, that awesome sword Ganondorf has in TP, and that Dagger of Time thing in Prince of Persia.


----------



## Vyraura (Oct 11, 2008)

I've forgotten the hammer-crossbow.


----------



## turbler (Oct 12, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> The Tentacle from Disgaea. Because it's item description is "Useful for groping all sorts of places! <3" X3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Snap! Danni Knows Disgaea! And Lulu's mog dolls are awesome. Hmmm... Fire emblem Radiant Dawn, Sanaki's cymbeline is cool.
and minnow knows 8-bit theatre!


----------



## Zuu (Oct 12, 2008)

The Mega Buster.


----------



## Renteura (Oct 12, 2008)

The Banhammer


:D


----------



## H-land (Oct 15, 2008)

Why does the Gravity Gun get no love? It's a pretty neat device.
Weapons don't always have to kill people directly.
Though there is something to be said about tossing circular sawblades at people with it.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 15, 2008)

Honalululand said:


> Why does the Gravity Gun get no love? It's a pretty neat device.
> Weapons don't always have to kill people directly.
> Though there is something to be said about tossing circular sawblades at people with it.


Waitwhatgamehasagravitygun!?

Gravity Gun sounds like <3


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 15, 2008)

FerrousLucario said:


> Samurai slap


Great weapon, that =3


----------



## CNiall (Oct 15, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Waitwhatgamehasagravitygun!?
> 
> Gravity Gun sounds like <3


Half-Life 2 and the episodes that follow it contain the Gravity Gun (you can call it the Zero-Point Energy Field Manipulator if you really want to).


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 15, 2008)

Super Gravity Gun is better.

I just love punting everything possible and destroying all of the screens and computer things.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 15, 2008)

The Holy Hand Grenade and the Lightsaber are the greatest weapons ever, in my opinion. Probably because I grew up attacking my cousins with both.

Nostalgia is great. It really is.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Oct 16, 2008)

Lightsbers...and Swordchucks.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 16, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> I'm sorry, I know I get annoying, but I really can't let this slide. Paolini copies his magic system _directly_, and I do mean directly, from the Earthsea series by Ursula K. Le Guin, and I'm sure others have used variations on the theme.


I'm not saying it's an original idea - I'm saying it would be a cool weapon if you were able to use it in real life. Personally, I would love the logic challenges of linking words together and getting them to do what you want. =3


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 16, 2008)

Any tomb from Fire Emblem. Preferably Rexbolt. Or The Gale boomerang from Zelda. Or a hookshot...*Smile*


----------



## Ayame (Oct 16, 2008)

A Death Note.
Lightsabers are cool, also, and Keyblades.


----------



## Silversnow (Oct 16, 2008)

I forgot the Portal Gun.

D:


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 16, 2008)

Gravity Hammer.

HA.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 16, 2008)

Silversnow said:


> I forgot the Portal Gun.
> 
> D:


It's not exactly a weapon, though.


----------



## Empoleon (Oct 27, 2008)

Battle Rifle in Halo; Light saber.


----------



## Renteura (Oct 28, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Gravity Hammer.
> 
> HA.


Banhammer > Gravity Hammer

>>


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy ray from spore. Come on, it's the coolest weaon ever. You shoot it at people and they like you! ^^

That or the planet buster..but I haven't unlocked it yet.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 30, 2008)

One of 'em would have to be Analkusmos, the sword from Percy Jackson and the Olympians.
I mean come on, you stap monsters with it, and they crumple into dust.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 23, 2008)

*hopes this isn't too old to bump*

Can we include weapons we made up ourselves? If so, I'm going with the idea me and some other guy had in History last year of an enormous flapjack you drop on stuff. It's especially deadly because you can nibble it into the exact shape of whatever you want to destroy, leaving anything you don't want hurt completely intact.


----------



## Lili (Nov 24, 2008)

If the fangs of a vampire count as a weapon, that's it. Or one of those fancy Halo guns~


----------



## Flora (Nov 24, 2008)

RandomTyphoon said:


> One of 'em would have to be Analkusmos, the sword from Percy Jackson and the Olympians.
> I mean come on, you stap monsters with it, and they crumple into dust.


Yeeeeeeeeees.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 24, 2008)

The stakegun from Painkiller. Nailing folks to walls never gets old. Secondary fire is a grenade launcher, a good complement. A stake that hits a grenade in-flight will turn into a flaming stake. >:D

Crossbow in HL2 gets a honorable mention for also nailing people to stuff.

The shotgun from Painkiller. Primary fire, it's a shotgun. Secondary fire, it freezes people. Devious. >:D

Gravity gun. Not so much as a weapon, more as a toy. ^_^

Plasma sword is way more elegant than the gravity hammer. But the gravity hammer is just... well, it throws things around.

Lightning gun, Unreal Tournament 2004. It's worse than the sniper rifle, but for whatever reason, I love everything about it.

Bombchus! No explaination needed.



			
				Cryssie said:
			
		

> For some reason, the Frostmourne comes to mind (that page breaks my heart every time I look at it - I waaaannnnttt ;;). I don't even know all that much about it, but it came to mind and it is pretty kickass as fantasy swords go. *Dribble.*


All the runeblades (Warcraft universe here) are pretty cool looking. But I'd be the guy passing them out, wouldn't want to wield one. ^_~


----------



## Valor (Nov 25, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> If the fangs of a vampire count as a weapon, that's it. Or one of those fancy Halo guns~


Fancy... Halo guns? What? The Plasma Rifle? The Brute Shotgun? The Needler? The Spartan Laser? The Spiker? Waaay too many to say "Fancy Halo guns".

I can't believe nobody's mention the Sentry from TF2. Freaking amazing thing.


----------



## Lili (Nov 25, 2008)

Plasma Rifle and Needler. I like those two. The names escaped me; I used to watch my brother play the games all the time. I only played once or twice, and he always killed me.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

~Gunblade~


----------



## S.K (Nov 25, 2008)

King Dedede throwing his Waddle Dees


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 3, 2008)

^This one.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd want items that improve my own abilities. Like sweet-ass shoes that increase my endurance, speed, agility and kicking ability :3 Or gloves that let me shoot flame, or use telekensis...

Screw it, give me some super-suit that I can wear under my own clothes. And not get uber sweaty in.


----------



## Cheetah (Dec 3, 2008)

The Deck Brush. Just... the Deck Brush. (Arche <3)

Outside of Tales joke weapons (spoons, magazines, etc.), I -really- like the Needlers from Halo. Sit behind a ledge or something, wait for someone to come by, and fill 'em full of explosive needles. Ah, good times~ :3


----------



## ijy (Dec 4, 2008)

my favorite is brisingr from the book brisingr i mean come on! when you say its name it bursts into flame. i garantee that that is how eragon will kill galbatorix.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm changing mine to the Shish Kebab from Fallout 3.

Or the Fat Man. A gun that shoots nukes is inherently awesome.


----------



## see ya (Dec 4, 2008)

The Hurly Gloves from Super Mario RPG. 

I mean, really, who DOESN'T want to throw Mario at their enemies?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

A wand from Harry Potter. Who wouldn't want to do whatever they wanted?


----------

